# removing center console from B5 Audi A4 (2000)



## DSG-TDI (Mar 7, 2002)

As the topic says, I need to remove the center console to get the headunit out. My bro-in-law broke the springs and metal tabs inside the HU while trying to get it out 2 days ago.
how much work does this require? 
once all the plastic is gone, what needs to be done?
I'm thinking of buying a Bentley.


----------



## Kayless (Jul 7, 2004)

Once all the plastic is gone it should be pretty obvious.


----------

